# Beau and the Irresistible Lip Balm



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a stinker! Well he should have soft and supple innards!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Haha! So cute Just like my 2 year old sister! I kep my makeup zipped up in cases, and then placed under my vanity. But she still gets into it and eats/uses/destroys every last bit of it. We did find that she had liked the entire inside out of balm cup just like beau!


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Not to mention fruity breath. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

That's funny. My previous mpoo, Jake, loved my makeup!!! He especially liked the Bobbi Brown lipstick -- of course, he didn't like the cheap stuff -- and once, when he was a pup, I noticed his tongue was all black. I almost flipped out wondering if he was dying or something....................well, he also ate the tube of mascara!!!!! I called Animal 911 right away, and was told to relax. 

So far, Sunny is not too interested in my makeup!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Haha!!! They do smell good, these little lip balm thingies LOL I have one that smells like grape lollipop and Lou is crazy for it too! I put it on my lips and just whisper near her face and she will lick the air over and over Hahahaha and wag her tail, asking for some!
It's so funny! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Uh-oh! Those aren't the cheapest lip balms to replace for a 17 year old!

I'd imagine if anything consuming the lip balm probably greases him up and makes things move along easier 

That 's hilarious photo- I have a similar problem with Halo but at least it's her own toy that she wants. It's a toy she only gets when she's 'worked for it. No matter where I put it she seeks it out, unzips/opens/or reconfigures whatever it is in to get to it. She's always so proud to show me that she's got it too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Beau! You are just incorrigible! I can just hear your daughter yelling..........."MOM WHERE'S MY LIP BALM?"..................." MOOOOOOOOOOOM BEAU ATE MY LIP BALM AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!" "Dad, can I have $20. for some lip balm?" and of course your wallet comes out with the lecture "You need to put your stuff away where Beau can't get it............."
And next week scenario repeats itself! Been there........................!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh Beau! You are just incorrigible! I can just hear your daughter yelling..........."MOM WHERE'S MY LIP BALM?"..................." MOOOOOOOOOOOM BEAU ATE MY LIP BALM AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!" "Dad, can I have $20. for some lip balm?" and of course your wallet comes out with the lecture "You need to put your stuff away where Beau can't get it............."
> And next week scenario repeats itself! Been there........................!


You must work for the NSA or something, because that is exactly spot on!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I use that lip balm, not too expensive if you get it at Costco. My Aussie always use to try to steal kisses, he loved it too.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I use that lip balm, not too expensive if you get it at Costco. My Aussie always use to try to steal kisses, he loved it too.


Funny you should mention Costco. It was on one of the rare trips that my daughter actually went there with me that I first spotted the big EOS multi-pack they sell, which includes maybe six or eight flavors, each in its own colored egg. I pulled one out and showed it to my daughter without saying a word. We looked at each other and simultaneously burst into laughter. I remember saying something like "Beau is going to think he died and went to heaven!"


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I would love to put lotion on my legs and feet more than I do but I have a spoo who won't leave me alone and keeps trying to lick wherever I applied the lotion 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

mmm hard shell with soft gooey insides, Kit loves things like that too, only with her it's snails I think I'd prefer it if she ate lip balm.
I love how pleased he looks with his prize.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

That is hilarious.... He's got good taste...literally!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha,ha, Anntig!! When I was pregnant last time I went outside in my bare feet to bring in the laundry off the line and stepped on a snail in the dark...still gag when I think of it! Maddy loves chap stick so much, she goes into my coat pockets to steal it. My current tube has teeth marks in it


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I bet if he actually ate the stuff he would pay for it in the backyard!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Tell him to stay away from the mint one in the light blue egg, it will dry out his lips!  They are kind of spendy to have to replace often.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Lol! I buy the tube of Chap Stick and Trixie loves to get it whenever she gets the chance. So far she hasn't been able to open it.


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh Beau! It's much funnier when you're not the daughter he (usually) steals chapstick from.  He has me so well trained that even when I'm away from home, without even thinking about it I always close the zipper in my backpack where I keep a spare tube of chapstick. I never thought I'd be sad about a dog not being around to steal my chapstick.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Lipgloss*









It's amazing what a touch of color will do for a gal!!


----------



## cee's jake (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank u for the laughs! I'm glad that's doesn't happen here! Yet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

janet6567 said:


> View attachment 139962
> 
> 
> It's amazing what a touch of color will do for a gal!!


Oh, my! Leumann, you need to have Beau have a talk with her.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

janet6567 said:


> View attachment 139962
> 
> 
> It's amazing what a touch of color will do for a gal!!


Oh heavens!!!! That is a brilliant picture!!! Especially with the "look, Ma!" expression... little madam


----------

